# G0513X2 17" Bandsaw



## a1Jim

Hey Don
Most excellent review It makes me want to trade in my Lauguna. I guess i missed the posting of you shop before ,It looks cool with all that new Grizzly tools . Thanks bud


----------



## Ottis

Thanks Jim.


----------



## roadrunner0925

mind if i ask what the going price for one of those is?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very nice BS… Grizzly DOES care and has very good customer service.

I have the G0555… I love it…


----------



## Ottis

*roadrunner0925* $995.00 shipped to your door.

Heres the link

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2HP-w-Cast-Iron-Trunnion/G0513X2


----------



## verndog

That is a beautiful saw Don. Ive been looking at the Grizzly BS myself and am really glad to hear they have good customer service. I am undecided if I really need this much saw for my first BS? Ive been thinking of the GO555X since others seem to be happy with it also. I don't think I would be doing much re-sawing. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Ottis

*verndog* Thanks, and I agree….if you know for a fact that you will not be doing much re-sawing…I would go for the G0555x myself. My friend has one and loves it. My old Rockwell works great but just did not have the power for all the re-sawing I was doing. I am going to keep my Rockwell for smaller things and intricate cuts and use the new Grizzly for the heavy work. I did buy a couple of smaller Timber Wolf blades for the Grizzly for smaller jobs. But for now plan on just leaving on the re-saw blade.

*Joe Lyddon* Thanks, as I told verndog…the G0555 is a great saw also !!


----------



## renthal

I just tool a break from setting mine up. It arrived yesterday and I am looking forward to resawing with a carbide tipped Timberwolf blade. I will report on the blade soon.


----------



## Ottis

*Marco* Did you get the same saw ?


----------



## JerrySats

Excellent review and thanks for posting it . This saw is looking better and better all the time. Did you order the Timber wolf blades from Grizzly also ?


----------



## Ottis

*JerryS*, yes I did….I really can not coment on how good the price for the blades was or was not…When I ordered the saw I just ordered some blades of different size and teeth. The price was not bad at all….but a person may want to shop around on the blades to make sure they are getting the best deal.

The Timber wolf blades run from $24 to $34 per blade depending on size, tooth count etc.


----------



## renthal

Don;
Yes I did.


----------



## Lenny

Hi Don. As usual, you offered a nice review here. Best wishes for much enjoyment with the new BS. The window feature may have become the standard. My Rikon has them too. That's a nice convenience. Take care.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review Don! I am sure this review will show up on the Grizzly website as well. I think I am going to end up with an all Grizzly shop myself. This band saw looks fantastic….and after the review I read on here on the Steel City I was thinking of buying…I'm all about this band saw!

How is the dust collection? I love the fact that it has two ports and the insert has holes in it to draw the sawdust away from the cut area…is it effective?


----------



## Ottis

*David*, If you look at my shop pics…it is becoming all green for sure lol….The dust system works very well at keeping the dust out of the machine and works pretty well at keeping it out of the work area depending on what you are cutting. For normal use it sucks all the dust down and out…..when doing some serious re-sawing (Like 12" mahogany) it still gets it out of the work area pretty much…but does tend to build up a bit under the table near the rollers. Nothing really bad and only needed blowing off after several cuts.


----------



## blackcherry

The only problem I can see is that you'll be spending more time on your non-grizzly tools ie. honey due list…great review and please don't smile too much. ENJOY!!!!!!!!Blkcherry


----------



## grizzman

great looking saw don, its one tool i dont have …but its on top of the list…...thank you for a great review and enjoy that new saw..grizzman…..ive got bandsaw fever…......


----------



## Ottis

Well grizzman…with a name like yours…you should have atleast "One" Grizzly tool !!!


----------



## pauldeo

Hey all. I can totally agree with Don's review. I purchased almost the same saw 2 months ago. I opted for the G0513X2B - magnetic brake, extreme series. The saw is amazing. There is no comparison to my old bandsaw. I opted for the Wood Slicer resaw blade and am happy I did. I was like a kid at christmas. I went through all my old scrap the first afternoon resawing the biggest, hardest pieces I could, and the saw just laughed at them 12" standing resaw on hard maple? Smooth and easy!


----------



## Ottis

*pauldeo* Thanks for the confirmation….I came super close to buying the same saw you have…..Really glad you like yours !!

Quick question…were are you buying your Wood Slicer blades at ?


----------



## Durnik150

Great review Don!

To toss my opinion in on this topic: I would think that this BS is a step up from an entry level saw. Unless you know you are going to have a huge amount of resawing to do, a 14" is probably the place to start. I have a straight-forward Ridgid that does the job for now. A close friend of mine has a Grizzly 14" with the riser kit and it is a great tool! With the riser is cuts about 12" on a resaw where I'm limited to just less than 6".

You provided great information and I'm glad you are happy with your saw!


----------



## pauldeo

Charles,

I thought about a 14" with riser block, and it would probably have been fine. But, given that I am moving towards a commercial shop as of August 1, I wanted to make sure I had more than enough band saw than I would ever need, and something I would not likely wear out anytime soon. If i was moving forward solely as a home or hobby user, I would probably gone smaller and saved the money and the footprint.

Don - http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=295


----------



## Ottis

*pauldeo* Thanks for the link !!!


----------



## gwurst

I am so going to buy one of these. I'm even debating selling my motorcycle to get the $$ and the room in my garage. That's a nice homemade base you have on the saw. I assume you had some help lifting that beast onto it?


----------



## blackdogwoodshop

Don, Thanks for the review. Have you used a 1/8" blade on this saw? I have heard that others have trouble setting it up for this as some people say the back thrust bearings won't come forward enough to support the back of a thin blad like this.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ottis

*Daniel*,
I have ran many different size blades on it…mainly to see how it worked. I have not had this problem.


----------



## blackdogwoodshop

thanks!


----------



## Ottis

*Daniel*,
Maybe it has been redesigned or something. As I said in my review…I use it mainly for re-sawing…but bought a full set of blades to go with it. While I was "Playing" with it….I set it up on several different size's just to see how hard it would be to set up…find any problems etc. Even on the 1/8" blade, it seemed to have some more adjustment left in it. Not much mind you…but enough to set the 1/8" properly.


----------



## blackdogwoodshop

I appreciate the feedback. I think I'm going to order one and give it a try for myself!


----------



## Ottis

*Daniel*,
Your welcome, I hope you are happy with it. I know I am…NO regrets at all, it has been a GREAT addition to my shop. And dust control is GREAT !!!


----------



## BuilderBob59

I just wanted to comment I have the 514X2 and found the OEM blade was not so good for resawing. I bought the 1/2 inch wood slicer and that blade cut like a hot knife through butter but there was unbelievable blade drift. I then purchased a 1 inch timber wolf and the saw cuts straight as an arrow and almost half as fast as the wood slicer and real smooth. I had to crank the blade tension almost full limit to eliminate the blade flutter. I personally do not like the blade guide adjustment mechanisum as I feel like I'm about to strip out the set screws and when tightening the set screws on the guide bearing cams the set screw somehow moves the cam. The dust collection is good and the saw runs pretty smooth. My saw wobbles on the Shop Fox base. All in all it is a pretty good saw for my uses.

Bob


----------



## Tomfoolery

Don, I am considering this saw as well and am curious about the mobile base you built for it. How is it working for you? what are the dimensions/Specs for the base? Thanks!!!


----------



## stp

DON - The G0513×2 seems like the band saw i'll be getting soon. Is it stable on the base you built?? if so, i would be curious as to your design specs for the base, also how well do the caster hold up? Steve


----------



## RyanHaasen

Hey don, I am considering to buy this BS as well. I noticed you said something earlier in the blog about it having free shipping, I can not find anything about this on the site. Mind helping me out? thanks


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Ryan,
Grizzly does not offer free shipping on items but does very frequently have "specials" or promotions which include free shipping, just look out for them.
I have found that shipping cost from Grizzly is reasonable and shipping is fast and worry free.


----------



## RyanHaasen

Awesome, thanks. The shipping is a great deal considering the weight. Do you have any idea on how long shipping takes? I live in Alberta Canada.


----------



## jimibob

im looking to buy a new bandsaw i went back and forth between the 14 in ricon and 17 in grizzly go513 finally decided on the grizzly but after more research im leaning towards the 513×2 i plane to do alot of resawing and milling small logs and i'm wondering if the upgrades are worth the extra money. i originally looked at the anniversary or the polar white models just because they are $100 cheaper than the green and beige for around $300 + or - you get cast iron wheels instead of cast alum bigger table double bearing guides instead of uero guid bearing cast trunion instead of steel a cast fence instead of aluminum and the resaw fence attachment. the cast iron wheels and bigger table i really want the rest i just dont know enough about. whats the advantage of the cast trunion and i wonder about the resaw fence i will regularly resaw 11 to 12 inches at least thats the plan. i wonder if the fence will work as well as i want or will i end up building my own. i build guitar amplifiers and cabinets for them. mostly cabinets the ability to resaw and mill my own hardwoods would pay for the saw fairly quick it would also allow me to reduce my prices. i think i just talked myself into the x2. but i still wonder if the regular 513 would do the job.


----------

